# Chianti-shire + touring south of Siena



## nickloisontour (May 24, 2011)

Have any motorhomers experience of driving on the smaller roads of these regions?

We have a C class for a tour of this area next week and any advice from other motorhomers welcome, especially on the safety of wild camping and/or recommendations of Sostas with a view!

Nick & Lois


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great view from the sosta at Montepulciano. View of Lago Trasimeno from the sosta at Pasignano sul Trasimeno.

Never bothered to look for wild spots in Italy as there are so many sostas - albeit often charging a small fee.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

You ll have no problem with the roads and i can second Trasimeno being a fabulous area, and not just saying that because my family settled there for 26 years....
you ll trip over places to wildcamp on the south and east side of the lake and its nice and tranquil right through the summer as the rest of italy s beaches become overcrowded and uncomfortable ... There are markets in all the towns around the lake and you re not far from the mountains at Rietti where the sky is black and there are more stars than i ve ever seen . Food wise, half an hour away there is a medieval castle on a hill that seats hundreds and for £18 a head .you get a as much as you can eat seven course meal and as much wine and vin santo as you can drink ... The pasta is made fresh in the morning and expect wild boar / pheasant etc and its probably the best place to eat in italy.... Best done in a large group and we always struggled to get home after a "day out " there !!! 
Its 2 hours from Roma And Firenze and its worth mentioning Roma is fabulous during the summer nights and if you hang on till the morning ,sunrise infront of the vatican has to be seen... The whole building turns from an orange glow to purple for about 10 minutes and is quite spectacular....

In short , there s loads to do and the roads will get you there...

ps .. remember the mozzies are about and i always get bitten badly, but call at an italian chemist and they ll give you something for it ... i cant remember the name of the product they gave me but its the only thing that took the swelling and iching away and nothing i bought in the uk ever worked !


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

Hi

It might be further south than you want to go, but we REALLY enjoyed our stay at the camper stop in Orvieto and also the town itself. Brilliant day out.

Russell


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

*Chiantishire*

Go to Montepulciano.......the Vino Nobile is awesome........
Sarteano is one of the prettiest towns and has the best campsite I've ever used (not cheap but 3 natural water pools!)
There's a campervan free parking spot in Sarteano (except ., on market days).
Trasimeno, Orvieto both worth seeing 
We'll be there in the autumn.............
Can't wait........


----------

